# Just a picture



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

55g, about 8 years old. Simple low maintenance and cheap. Wood was collected from Rouge River, all plants were free cuttings. 

Java fern, crypts, jungle vals, some kind of short grass and mosses. Black skirt tetras, cardinals and a mixture of guppies. 2xT5 lights. Pic is only 1, like the subdued lighting. Thinking of trying light ferts, just to see if I can make the plants more robust.


----------

